# Taz BH prep



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU4UeU07_ik&feature=youtu.be 

Far from perfect but we trial on saturday so here it is. Goal of this session was to keep her in drive and preforming for some duration.

Looking at the vid I would actually reward a few times less. Its a delicate ballance with her to much and she gets tired/bored, to little and she loses focus and animation.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Haz, will there be a crowd of people at the trial? A lot of the time it seems like the checking in, scanning the chip, waiting with the other dogs, the judge getting that initial impression is where the loss of attention starts with the dogs. Have you gone through some of that stuff?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry about my annoying voice on the video... LOL. 

You guys did look really great yesterday, I have a feeling you guys will get your BH! Rob and I will probably be there and cheer you two on.


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks good. I was gonna say that I would reward less also, but you know the dog. 

Steve brings up some good things to work on. All the ancillary stuff that presents a different picture from training can cause some dogs some issues.

Good luck with your BH.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Not perfect?? Pretty darn close!!! You guys will SMOKE your BH, very well done!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Looking good, best wishes for Sat!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the positivity folks. 

Wolfman and steve there will be a crowd there. We went down once already for a mock trial. She is actually fairly ok with groups and maintaining focus. I can see her making some noise around other dogs during the tie out test though. Have done some work close up with other dogs too..probably not as much as we should have but I dont think I will lose her as long as the other dog behaves.

But yes I should have done more prep with a more distracting crowd. 

Dont worry about it Angel and thanks for the video... Glad you guys will be down there.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't if the other dog is reactive or not when I compete so that when we go to checkin with the judge like to think of the judge as 12o'clock and if on the left aim for 11 or on the right aim for 1 so that my dog does not get a chance to look at the other dog very much. Also it looks good don't know if this is your first BH ever or not but remember to breathe and count your own paces.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Dont worry about it Angel and thanks for the video... Glad you guys will be down there.


Haha! No problem, it was my pleasure! You'll do great on Sat! 

I will take some photos for you, too!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice work! Good luck on your BH. Most importantly, don't forget pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. Will have photos for sure, maybe video too. Hopefully spaz doesnt break the long down..lol. That would make a funny picture..


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

How did it go?


----------

